# Valencia Zoo



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well worth a trip. The animals seem to have some open spaces, arent barred in, and it's well designed


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing shots 

Is it a drive- or walkthrough kind of zoo?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Some great shots Stravinsky. I bet you're very proud of these photos


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Morten said:


> Amazing shots
> 
> Is it a drive- or walkthrough kind of zoo?


It's a walk through, and you can be very close to the animals at times. likke I could have reached out and touched one of the Giraffes.

Obviously the Gorillas, Lions, Elephants etc have a moat around them so there's no worry. It's been landscaped to try and make it look like the area they actually live in whilst giving them nice large areas to wander around.

The restaurant was interesting because on the balcony whilst having lunch I had the company of two Rhinos a few yards away


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some great shots Stravinsky. I bet you're very proud of these photos


Thanks ... I have to enter them in the Photography Club trip Zoo competition this afternoon, but I'm guessing that because the others are so far advanced with massive Photoshop skills, that I'll probably come last


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Where exactly is the zoo? Is it actually in Valencia or on the outskirts? 

Do you know if it is suitable for disabled visitors? Any/many steps? Do they rent wheelchairs or scooters?

If it is suitable, looks like something we might do as we are going to Valencia for a couple of days soon.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Where exactly is the zoo? Is it actually in Valencia or on the outskirts?
> 
> Do you know if it is suitable for disabled visitors? Any/many steps? Do they rent wheelchairs or scooters?
> 
> If it is suitable, looks like something we might do as we are going to Valencia for a couple of days soon.


I dont remember any steps at all, apart from when we went into the restaurant ... and I think there was a concrete ramp that ran up to the entrance as well. You walk round on a wide concrete path. It's not very hilly

It's situated to the West of the centre. It has a comprehensive web site, and iirc it gives directions

Bioparc Valencia | Naturaleza en abierto

HERE is the map


----------

